# Been dreading this day



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

My day today.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Aww poor guy,that has to be so painful


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh no, poor dog!


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

AAAACK!


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

wow that hurt


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Ahh, yes. That's quite a face full, too! Did you pull the quills yourself or have a vet do it?

If you pull em yourself, I have been told to cut the end off of them and they deflate somewhat... doesn't help with those barbs, though.

When this happened to our Heeler (nasty tempered dog she is) I pulled two out by myself before calling the vet....and off she went to emergency surgery. Turns out it's a good thing I took her in, because for her, apparently a face full of quills wasn't enough. She got mad about that and tried to EAT the quill pig, which resulted in a tongue and throat full of quills as well. Vet told me it was the worst case of Porcupine Face she'd ever seen....


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Oh no! Poor pup. Hoping it all got worked out today. That had to hurt:-(


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

oceantoad said:


> My day today.


Ouch! That hurts just looking at it.
At least your day wasn't as bad as your dog's!


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

Could not do much with the dogs. Went to the Vet and got sedatives for both dogs. Have a trailer ready to load tomorrow morning. Have someone coming out to help load the two beasties. Male is pure Anatolian and female is 5/8 Anatolian and 3/8 Great Pyr. Both impossible to get to vet.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

oceantoad said:


> Could not do much with the dogs. Went to the Vet and got sedatives for both dogs. Have a trailer ready to load tomorrow morning. Have someone coming out to help load the two beasties. Male is pure Anatolian and female is 5/8 Anatolian and 3/8 Great Pyr. Both impossible to get to vet.


Poor babies


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

oceantoad said:


> Could not do much with the dogs. Went to the Vet and got sedatives for both dogs. Have a trailer ready to load tomorrow morning. Have someone coming out to help load the two beasties. Male is pure Anatolian and female is 5/8 Anatolian and 3/8 Great Pyr. Both impossible to get to vet.


Can you ask the vet for a sedative to put in their food?
It might help in several ways.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Been there before, sorry about the loading troubles.


oceantoad said:


> Could not do much with the dogs. Went to the Vet and got sedatives for both dogs. Have a trailer ready to load tomorrow morning. Have someone coming out to help load the two beasties. Male is pure Anatolian and female is 5/8 Anatolian and 3/8 Great Pyr. Both impossible to get to vet.


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

Both are back from the vet. $115 to pull quills, $42.50 to knock them out, $39.98 for antibiotic. That is per dog, plus the $95 that I spent on sedatives that did not work as good on the male Anatolian. The male pulled me down, so may be more spent on X-rays on me. Both had quills in mouth, face, legs, etc.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Poor dogs. Poor you. I have an Anatolian Shepherd. They are wonderful but can be very stubborn about not going where they don't want to go.

Vet care is expensive no matter where you live. Our friends have two Akitas to guard their placer claim. Wonderful at chasing off bears but cannot resist chasing a porcupine. At least once a season one of the dogs has to go to the vet to extract quills in the mouth and once the eyes. You would think they would learn but apparently not.


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

My dogs have to be sedated and drug off the place. At least I was able to get tbem up to date on their shots.
It actually was not as expensive as I thought it would be.
You really would think that dogs would learn after a time or two?


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Ouch,pretty expensive but they are worth it


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Anatolians are the most incredible dogs. They are the ones being used in Africa to protect the cheetahs. The organization raises puppies and trains them and they are given to the farmers to act as shepherds for their goats, sheep and cattle. They live with the herds and no cheetah dares to attack. This means the farmers no longer have to shoot the cheetahs.

There is a story about one Anatolian that was injured and refused to leave the herd. Nothing unusual about that. To get the dog to the vet the farmer had to get a large truck and load half the herd into it. This really upset the dog but when he jumped in to try and get his peeps out they slammed the door. They had to sedate him to treat him but all was well in the end except that when he rejoined all of his herd together he kept them in a tight circle for days.

Our old guy is nearly 13 years old now with bad hips so no more herding. Except for our four cats. He still runs a tight ship and does it ever annoy them.


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

It was well worth the cost, they are a tool, but they are also my dogs. Would be hard to find a pair old enough work by themselves. This is my second one, plus one that was a fourth, and my female who is 5/8th. Love the Anatolians. Would take one for a house dog.
My Vet has the same idea, load some goats in the trailer and take the dogs along. They take care of the serious stuff. The Great Pyrs take care of the warning barks.
Always keep my eyes lpen for one. I also lime the short coats.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Since y'all are bragging about yours, I guess it's ok to take out my wallet and show my baby pictures, 

View attachment 70602

















He's 1/2 Anatolian and 1/2 Dogo, so we're told, another treasure found at the pound.
I've learned a little about the breed(s) and have seen some of the traits within his own unique personality.
In short, he's one of the sweetest, good natured dogs I've ever had and a bit of a mama's boy, lol.
But I think if we were ever in a jam, I could count on him to take on whatever or who ever was a threat and make me proud.
Smart, strong and sometimes stubborn, but almost 100 lbs. of pure love.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

The problem with Anatolians (if you can actually call it a problem) is that they have a 6,000 year history during which they were mostly left completely alone with the herds - even fed themselves with vegetation and small mammals which is why they have a small requirement for nutrition compared to other large breeds. During all this time they learned logical and practical thinking for themselves and are well known for making their own choices. They have a very low prey drive compared to other breeds but it is still there - as witnessed with the porcupine.

In other words no matter how well trained the dog is and what command you give them THEY will think about it and follow their assessment of the situation. If they think there is danger .... that is why taking them away from the herd, their people and their place is so difficult. I think they think this is the height of danger as we, along with the herd, are so important to them (albeit rather pathetic in their eyes), that we will all die if they take their eye off the ball. 

This is exactly how my dog treats all of us. But so loving and gentle. However the one time he saw danger to me he moved like greased lightning and had the man by the pant at the ankle and was ready to take him down. Fortunately that was not necessary. But he had to be convinced and would not let go until he was.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

That makes a lot of sense, I appreciate the insight.
In the case of a real good, smart dog, I also can appreciate him using a little of his own judgement on danger assessment.
Hey, if he thinks the guy needs some more blood letting, I'd probably agree with him, lol.

Good boy, now hold him down while I dial 911, treats are on the house.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

Hope the recovery is going well. Egads, pups


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

Dogs are doing fine. Turned them loose in the feild today.

famrbrown, keep us posted on your dog. Curious how he works out.

Love the Anatolians! !


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Porcupines are a real danger but I really despise two things that dogs always seem to get involved with. Skunks and poop. We were fortunate to never have poop eaters but why do dogs love to roll in it especially cow and horse manure? We had an all white German Shepherd. When we went out to our friends farm to help we always came home with a green German Shepherd. It did not show as badly on the black and tan Husky. They also loved to do this at the lake shore in goose poop. No matter how much we washed the white dog she had a green tinge for weeks. Once got bawled out by an elderly lady because she thought we dyed the dog for St. Patrick's day. She laughed when we told her what the dye was.

As for skunks. Dogs have a much better sense of smell and skunks always smell even if they have not sprayed recently so how do you not avoid them? And how do dogs stand themselves when they get sprayed. Mine could not care less unless they got some in the face. 

Of course my husband has trouble avoiding them as well. Once took a short cut by jumping a hedge and landed right on a skunk who was very quick on the draw. He jumped so was only caught from the knees down but it ruined his best cowboy boots and he even had to shave his legs - which was the real trauma I think. Of course I laughed hysterically.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

emdeengee said:


> And how do dogs stand themselves when they get sprayed.


I've seen a dog vomiting after being sprayed by a skunk....thankfully not _my_ dog.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

It sure is a noxious smell and when they spray it is a lot in quantity. Only one of our dogs gagged and that was because he tried to clean himself with his tongue. Just to get them home when you have been in the forest on an innocent walk makes people gag and sure ruins the vehicle for a long, long, long time. You can clean it but whenever it rains or there is high humidity you can smell it again.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Canines like perfume. Most of the most effective coyote trapping lures are actually attractive to the coyotes for the desire to roll on it, not a desire to eat it. (Very seldom is a coyote actually hungry). It is a deep instinct that is very important for an animal that makes it's living chasing down and dismembering keen nosed herbivores. Many effective canine lures contain skunk. Too much skunk is a bad thing, it can kill a dog that gets sprayed in a confined space. But a little touch is desirable to the canine. Most canines make very short work of a skunk, a quick shake back and forth and it's over, they can retreat without much on them. The problem is with the breeds that were originally developed for dog fighting (Anatolian fits this description), they were selected to have more "grip" and they hold onto things for an abnormally long time compared to wild canines. This gets them in lots of trouble with things like skunks and porcupines.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Anatolians were not originally developed for dog fighting. They are shepherds. They will fight to the death without question to protect their peeps and are very strong and fast with a powerful jaw. However they have a low prey drive. And are known for their ability to assess a situation and always use the least force necessary. If sitting up, making their presence known and glaring at an intruder will chase them off then that is what they start with. Followed by barking. Followed by standing up. Followed by the slink advance. Followed by the chase if the intruder has not gotten the message. But unlike many shepherd breeds they will not follow the intruder away from the herd for any time or distance for the kill. Once they see that the intruder is gone they go back to the highest point and lie down. But always on guard.

They always take a survey of their territory and know exactly what is what and what is where and who should be around. If a man or animal walks by every day they ignore him. If a new one appears then they are going to be checked out.


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

Got some x-rays done today. Have a fractured wrist from my fall with the Anatolian. That now makes a fractured knee cap from the goats and the wrist from the dogs protecting them. Guess I would say that raising goats can be hazardous to your health.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry about the wrist. Raising kids - both kinds - and big dogs can be hazardous but then again so can cats and rabbits. I have tripped over them more often than anything bigger. No broken bones but lots of sprains and bruises.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I had two large dogs ( 80# and 125#) attack a porcupine one evening. Faces, necks, throats full of quills - I live by myself so couldn't wrestle either dog to pull a single quill. No vet on call, so sat with them crying all night. Got them to the vet the next morning - $500 total surgery bill for both. Then a couple weeks later, both went back for another surgery as a bunch of quills had broken off below the skin in the jaw and neck area and were working their way back up. Another $500.00.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

emdeengee said:


> They always take a survey of their territory and know exactly what is what and what is where and who should be around. If a man or animal walks by every day they ignore him. If a new one appears then they are going to be checked out.


The above statement is very true.
We have 1/2 Great Pry and 1/2 Anatolian male. There is a walking trail by our house. He knows the people and the dogs who walk it often. If he knows them well enough he won't even go by the fence. For the new people, he will go check them out, he will only start to bark if the other dog starts it first(it is always the small dogs that are the problem). But..he does have his own mind and if he thinks there is a problem and it needs to be checked out then he is going to go. Oh and sneaky, he knows what he should and should not do, and he watches and waits for you to turn your back.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Ziptie said:


> The above statement is very true.
> We have 1/2 Great Pry and 1/2 Anatolian male. There is a walking trail by our house. He knows the people and the dogs who walk it often. If he knows them well enough he won't even go by the fence. For the new people, he will go check them out, he will only start to bark if the other dog starts it first(it is always the small dogs that are the problem). But..he does have his own mind and if he thinks there is a problem and it needs to be checked out then he is going to go. Oh and sneaky, he knows what he should and should not do, and he watches and waits for you to turn your back.


Sounds familiar. My boy is pretty smart and relies on his charm and wits to get what he wants, lol.
As far as avoiding aggression he gets an A+. I've seen him submit to an aggressive dog if he is there to make friends, to the point of putting up with stuff I never would!
He's quick enough to get away from any real danger and seems to get a kick out of letting them chase him in circles, juking like a pro wide receiver and watching them get tired out.
One dog, a neighbor's, is a 100% jerk and the only one he ever snapped at and pinned down. But he had it coming when he cornered him, snapped first and blocked his exit.
he definitely knows if there's a stranger around though, and that's why he gets food and a warm bed everyday.


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

Wrist broke in two places, price of getting old. Still love the Anatolians . X-rays are great, showed why my hand hurts when it is cold. Thumb ate up with arthritis, told me I had a very weak grip as a result. I thought things slipped from my hand, because of muscle loss. Dog did me a favor by getting me into see the doc.


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

Sorry, forgot the mandatory picture .


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

emdeengee said:


> Anatolians were not originally developed for dog fighting. They are shepherds. They will fight to the death without question to protect their peeps and are very strong and fast with a powerful jaw. However they have a low prey drive. And are known for their ability to assess a situation and always use the least force necessary. If sitting up, making their presence known and glaring at an intruder will chase them off then that is what they start with. Followed by barking. Followed by standing up. Followed by the slink advance. Followed by the chase if the intruder has not gotten the message. But unlike many shepherd breeds they will not follow the intruder away from the herd for any time or distance for the kill. Once they see that the intruder is gone they go back to the highest point and lie down. But always on guard.
> 
> They always take a survey of their territory and know exactly what is what and what is where and who should be around. If a man or animal walks by every day they ignore him. If a new one appears then they are going to be checked out.


Incorrect. While there may have been some shepherd outcrossing, or use of the term shepherd to refer to a dog kept with sheep, the Anatolian is most definitely a form of mollosser. The anatolian, or more correctly, components of what we know as the anatolian, come from a region where wolves and bears have been very rare for a very long time. Not the the wolves were ever much more than big coyotes there. The biggest threat to herds in that region for a very long time has been from feral and domestic dogs, and the prowess of the guardian dogs has regularly been tested in staged dog fights. Some of the close relatives of the anatolian are used almost exclusively for pit fighting in their home country. The people from that region will fight everything from quail to crickets if they can get a bet going.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

oceantoad said:


> Sorry, forgot the mandatory picture .


Bummer!
Hard cast?
Dominant hand?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

our first LGD was an Anatolian. bullet proof. only once in her 17 years did she ever growl at anyone, and the man she growled at was a real shyster ..
after her, we have Maremma LGD.
the GP, Maremma, Anatolian and the fourth one mentioned above.. I can never remember the name of the breed, are all very similar..
I do not believe the Anatolian was bred for fighting.
I think they were introduced into it later on because of their ability to fight.
I tell friends , do not try to make friends with my Maremma, let them come to you..

on a side note: I was told that dogs roll in manure to camoflage their scent.. If they smell like a grass eating animal, they can more easily sneak up on one..??


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

aart,
Hard cast and of course the dominant hand. Glad the dog decided to stick around after he pulled me down. Still had to get him up in the trailer. Fun day for all, but stuff happens


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> on a side note: I was told that dogs roll in manure to camoflage their scent.. If they smell like a grass eating animal, they can more easily sneak up on one..??


That's always been my understanding too.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I LOVE my Great Pyrnees!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

nehimama said:


> I LOVE my Great Pyrnees!
> View attachment 74676
> View attachment 74678


Those are great pictures


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Thank You!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

your dog resembles our female Maremma, Frankie.
I call her princess because she rules this house..
Yes, she is retired and has elected to stay indoors most of the time.. (the vet called her geriatric)


----------

